# The Aluminum Foil Pinhole....



## P Bailey (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## JamesD (Apr 29, 2006)

Nice work!  What kind of camera setup are you using?  Film, or paper?


----------



## P Bailey (Apr 29, 2006)

These were done with an Argus 40 TLR. The film was Agfa APX 100 respooled for 620.


----------



## terri (Apr 29, 2006)

These are wonderful, PB. I especially love #4. But they're all just terrific, rich and grainy - yum! :thumbup:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey i like those... I am going to be shooting a kodak duaflex twin lens tomorrow with some respooled 120 as well.  I shot a test shot or two with it and had to cut out the inside of the camera with a rasp to get a full frame.  Why the heck didn't i just leave it alone.


----------

